# Mc Crudden Campbell blob



## iggyworf (Jul 7, 2015)

This is my first post in this section. Got this one a few weeks ago. It's my oldest bottle now.  Mc Crudden Campbell & co. Philadelphia. 1870's? I think it's a common one.  It looks like an applied top.  I usually stick to local Michigan stuff, but couldn't pass it up because the price was right. Don't know too much about the company though. It needs a good tumble. Any info would be appreciated. Thanx for looking.[attachment=mc crudden cambell double front.jpg] [attachment=mc crudden cambell back 1 & 2.jpg]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello  I have a few bottles with these early applied and tooled finishes.  Some have blob top for a name and some are called round e called blob tops.  In both cases they are aPplied hot glass that was applied to the neck of an en-pontilled bottle and the hot glass was tooled to the shape of the finish.  RED Matthews


----------



## Blackdutchie (Jul 13, 2015)

"McCrudden, Campbell & Co." appear in the Philadelphia city directories from 1870-1879. The directories probably needed to gather their info late in the previous year so they probably went into business late in 1869 (So 1869-1879). The firm consisted of Patrick McCrudden, Alexander Campbell, Neal Gillen, and William Callahan. The firm became "Callahan & McCrudden" from 1879-1888 and consisted of William Callahan and William J. McCrudden. A "William (A.) Callahan & Co." then appears from 1888-1893. So it seems the chronology (and different names) of the firm was: McCrudden, Campbell & Co.: 1869-1879Callahan & McCrudden: 1879-1888William Callahan & Co.: 1888-1893 Bottles with all 3 of these names are quite common so hopefully this helps!


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, that helps a bunch. Thanx so much for that info. Welcome to this forum!


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 22, 2017)

Found a McCrudden, Campbell & Co stoneware yesterday.


----------

